# Starting Apitherapy



## horizontal

Hello,

Last week i started the first session of apitherapy with a apitherapist.
So far he did a allergy test and sting me 3 times.
Now he wants to do it next week with 4 stings and then followed by the next week with 8 then 12 and so on.
Now i am looking on the internet and noticed that i can do it myself too.
This saves me allot of money which a practically cant afford to spent,

Also i noticed that people sting their selves more then once a week wich makes me confused.
What will be the best sting chart for me to practice? I guess maybe once a week could be not enough?
What are your experiences?? I am looking for a sting chart and hope to get enlighten about this part.

Thank you


----------



## Joel

What are using the apitherapy for? This decides the discipline. I have used it for 19 years to treat a back injury/surgery very successfully. This is a much different methodolgy than a friend who uses it for MS or another for Arthritis. You can do it at home and it is very easy.

Check out Pat Wagners work - she's pretty much the expert - here links page will be of the most value. http://www.olg.com/beelady/History.htm

She started me on Apitherapy ( gave me my 1st 6 stings). She has a link to drapers, they had someone from China come in and do a whole course on this. Chad and Royal Drapers are the experts there on this although Chad has left the family business and is on his own now.


----------



## horizontal

Hello,

Thank you for your reply.
I have rheumatoid arthritis in my neck and my lower back area.
thanks..


----------



## Joel

In the simplest of terms what I do is take the number of bees I intend to use, having fully established I do not have anaphalactic response tendencies, pluck them from an active hive and place them in a jar with a lid. I have friends who keep observations hives with special openings for capturing bees for just this purpose. The bees go Into the frig for about 5 minutes or so and they will then be moving at a pace I can easily handle them with Tweezers. For my issue I take 3 or 4 stings around the sight of the scar leaving the stingers in for about 30 seconds. This is accomplished by tweezering the cold bees carefully and then placing the stinger barb on the sight to be stun and letting the bee sting me. Then I brush them out with a credit card swiped sidewase against the direction the stinger is stuck in. Some people ice the area to be stung 1st to help minimize the sting pain. Of course you have the sting pain for a couple of minutes but the immune response comes quickly and effectively at least for my issues. I can't speak to the arthritis issue but my understanding, and you need to research further on this, is you locate the point with most pain in an area and sting that location. My understanding is Bee Venom has no medicinal value but the immune response of your body is with anti-inflamatories, hydrocortisol (your bodies natural form of cortisol used for injectionfor arthritis treatments) and melatonin which breaks down scar tissue. I have no understanding of how it works for MS. For me it has been an amazing difference and had I known about it before and from helping friends with known ruptured disk issues, I suspect I could have avoided surgery if I had known about it initially. 

Application is easy but as with any medical procedure you need to fully educate yourself about the methodology and safeguardsand also speak to your Doctor before taking it on yourself. People can die from bee stings. Modern medical science would tell you to use conventional treatments. I fortnately had a chinese born neurosurgeon who had an open mind about medicine and did not discourage me. The pain killers and muscle relaxers I had to use were ruining my life. I have not used any since I started api-therapy. We have alot of Rheumatoid Arthritis in my family and I know it can be difficult so good luck. I would be interested to hear about how it goes.


----------



## horizontal

Hello,
Thank you so much  !
Where i live there are many people that are keeping bee's so i have to ask around if i can use some for this specific therapy. 
Question you say you apply 3 or 4 bee's, but how many times will you do this in the week?
For sure , i am going to look up more information before i start working on myself.

I


----------



## Joel

Again it depends on your issues and your bodies immune response. I did treaments weekly for 6 months and then only needed them once a year for the next 2 or three years. Now I go years without issues but ironically I'm having some difficulty this winter so I'm due for a treatment. When I started, due to the damage I did before the surgery, I would have times my muscles would seize up and I would be face down on the floor for an hour with ice. Bee stings would have me up in 10 minutes doing jumping jacks and eventually I improved so much I considered myself back to normal. Weather fronts and and over exertion will still cause issues but a sting or two puts me back on track.

I might suggest you E-mail Royal Draper - he's a great guy and knows much more about this than me having been formally trained in apitherapy. I know his dad Bill uses apitherapy for arthritis www.draperbee.com


----------



## Bee Bliss

I pretty much agree with Joel. In one aspect though, I feel that bee venom has medicinal value in treating cancer and infection including Lyme disease. Most of the other benefits are achieved thru stimulating the bodies immune system response. 

We were taught to use ice and there were times we could not even feel a sting. Some areas are so sensitive (my palms near the wrist) that no amount of numbing seemed to help. 

The apitherapist told us to sting 2 to 3 times a week and gradually build up. She also told us to rotate sting areas so that we were not stinging an area that still had heat/redness/swelling. She told us not to sting on an empty stomach.

From what I read the Europeans are way ahead of Americans in accepting apitherapy, especially the doctors.


----------



## Gino45

The 'once a week' treatments do not seem often enough to me. Better, IMO, would be every 2 or 3 days.

Of course, first there is the issue of tolerance and how your body reacts to stings. So, it would be better to start slowly (1 to 2 stings) and gain confidence that you can safely handle it. Also, I personally leave the stingers in and remove them 'later', rather than immediately.

You could try a session with an acupuncturist, or study charts, to see where they place their 'stingers', or study a chart showing the 'spots'.

But really, I'm writing this because once a week and then greatly increasing the number of stings does not seem to be the way to go, IMO.

Good luck! Know that stings will stimulate your body to heal, so, again IMO, it is worth pursuing this.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Forgot to mention that we were told to keep the stingers in for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## horizontal

Thanks everyone, this makes it all more clear.
I will let this forum know how everything went after a while.


----------



## efaure

How much does a session run?
Is it per sting or hourly or...?


----------



## horizontal

Its about 70 dollars for one session, i am from Europe though...


----------



## Jacobee

i have been trying this out as a test. i have arthritus in wrist, stings elswhere on body dont help any. within 30 minutes of getting stung on wrist a few times pain has started to go away. first time lasted 1 week, second and third lasted a month or more with almost no pain at all. but my arthritus comes and goes so i am waiting for pain to get real bad before i do it. i am trying to see if it is just a coincidence but i don't think so.


----------

